# mes calendriers ne s'affichent plus



## ladymoon (8 Mai 2013)

bonjour à tous !
nouvellement inscrite sur le forum, je cherche" une réponse claire à une question :équipée d'un PC , d'un iphone S (très vieux modèle) et d'un Ipad, je synchronise chaque mois mes plannings via Outlook.. problème : il semblerait que depuis la dernière mise à jour de l'Ipad, la synchro ne fonctionne plus sur l'IPAD; Alors que mon calendrier s'affiche correctement sur l'iphone,(preuve que j'arrive à faire correctement la manip !!) il ne s'affiche plus sur l'ipad. comme je suis  nulle en informatique, j'ai vraiment besoin d'une information claire, sans termes trop compliqués..... savez vous comment faire ??? merci d'avance !!


----------

